# Financial Requirements Fiance Visa/2 jobs for gross income



## bakerboy3 (Nov 15, 2012)

My fiance in the UK is currently working two jobs to meet the six-month, financial requirements for the fiance visa for us to get married in the UK this next year. As I have looked over the application, it only has space for listing one job and I can't find any mention where the gross income must be from one job. Can anyone clarify the application and its requirements in this respect? 

Thanks

JB


----------



## chad1017 (Nov 22, 2011)

bakerboy3 said:


> My fiance in the UK is currently working two jobs to meet the six-month, financial requirements for the fiance visa for us to get married in the UK this next year. As I have looked over the application, it only has space for listing one job and I can't find any mention where the gross income must be from one job. Can anyone clarify the application and its requirements in this respect?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> JB


Honey, can u rephrase ur questions? Its kinda confusing. Or, if im not mistaken, ur saying that the employment section space in the form is not enough to put on 2 or more employment details? Isnt it?


----------



## bakerboy3 (Nov 15, 2012)

Yes, the space on the form in Category 3A is not enought to put 2 or more current employment details. Can the financial amount of 18,600 be met through 2 jobs?


----------



## chad1017 (Nov 22, 2011)

bakerboy3 said:


> Yes, the space on the form in Category 3A is not enought to put 2 or more current employment details. Can the financial amount of 18,600 be met through 2 jobs?


Oh yes definitely. It doesnt matter if hes having 2 or 3 jobs as long as he can meet the maintenance requirements if his job salaries will sum up. Just try to write smaller so u can put both of it.


----------



## Joanne_Manchester (Feb 18, 2011)

If you wait a bit Joppa should help you on this but I vaguely remember someone asking about this and I think you cannot apply for category A if you have more than one job. That is why there is only space to write one.


----------



## Joanne_Manchester (Feb 18, 2011)

See : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...s-living-uk/130068-financial-requirement.html


----------



## chad1017 (Nov 22, 2011)

Joanne_Manchester said:


> If you wait a bit Joppa should help you on this but I vaguely remember someone asking about this and I think you cannot apply for category A if you have more than one job. That is why there is only space to write one.


Oh is this the new form?


----------



## Joanne_Manchester (Feb 18, 2011)

Well ....new forms since July when they changed all the immigration rules.

Chad1017 - If you have applied under the old rules for your visa be careful when trying to help people as this might be wrong under the new rules !


----------



## chad1017 (Nov 22, 2011)

Joanne_Manchester said:


> Well ....new forms since July when they changed all the immigration rules.
> 
> Chad1017 - If you have applied under the old rules for your visa be careful when trying to help people as this might be wrong under the new rules !


Ok sorry i will keep my mouth shut then. Tnx


----------



## lidi (Nov 16, 2012)

bakerboy.do u mean 2 part time jobs or wot exactly.can u explain plz?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

bakerboy3 said:


> My fiance in the UK is currently working two jobs to meet the six-month, financial requirements for the fiance visa for us to get married in the UK this next year. As I have looked over the application, it only has space for listing one job and I can't find any mention where the gross income must be from one job. Can anyone clarify the application and its requirements in this respect?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> JB


If you are using two or more jobs to meet the requirement (earn £18,600 or more over a 12-month period), then you can apply under Category B. *Category A is for one job only* and so cannot be used.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

chad1017 said:


> Oh yes definitely. It doesnt matter if hes having 2 or 3 jobs as long as he can meet the maintenance requirements if his job salaries will sum up. Just try to write smaller so u can put both of it.


No, no! This is very incorrect! 

Writing smaller does not mean you can use the form incorrectly and UKBA will most likely reject your application if you do this. 

It's not your fault; UKBA has not been very clear with the documentation for this type of situation and it's a question that crops up a lot as a result - but Category A is definitely where there is one employer ONLY, and each pay slip shows £1,550 or more earned in six months from that one employer. *All other applications under 'salaried employment' must use Category B instead.* This includes people working for more than one employer at the same time, people who have worked with their current employer for less than 6 months, or where people (regardless of whether they work for one or more employers) have some monthly payments that fall below £1,550 in the last 6 month period (disqualifying them from Category A) but the year's total still meets the £18,600 requirement for Category B.

If you have more than one job (with different employers) then use* Category B.* This category correctly allows you to enter a number of different employers but remember that you need to provide 12 months of evidence rather than just 6.


----------



## chad1017 (Nov 22, 2011)

2farapart said:


> no, no! This is very incorrect! :d
> 
> writing smaller does not mean you can use the form incorrectly and ukba will most likely reject your application if you do this.
> 
> ...


i know and havent u read that i said im sorry when somebody corrected me already? I am not aware to that one and i am just trying to help out but also i said id rater keep my mouth shut then instead of tellig a mistake. Sorry i am no expert like u guys. I hope u logged in everyday so u can answer this kind of questions right away.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

In regards to the lack of space in the application form, what I would do is write "See Attached" in that section and then open up a word processing document. 

On the document, write your name and Visa Application Reference number in the upper left hand corner (in case the paper becomes separated, the UKBA will have a clue as to where it came from). 
Below this, write out in full the Question Number and the question as worded on the application then provide your answer. 

Keep the document handy and write out & answer any further question/responses that won't fit the space provided (make sure that you put your name and reference number at the top of each page). Once you have finished the application, print out the document that you have created and put it at the back of the application but _do not_ staple the pages together - the UKBA is going to rearrange everything when they receive it, so this will slow them down. 

I can assure you that adding an appendix of information in this manner is totally acceptable to them. I had to do this when I applied for a Fiancée Visa this past summer, as I had more "previous passport information" and "where I've travelled outside of Canada" detail than would have fit in the space provided and I encountered no problems and got my visa approved. 

Hope this helps, and good luck with your application!


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Just to clarify - except when applying under Category A and completing the 'employer' details - because the employer question under Category A is designed for one answer only (so adding an appendix to list additional employers would be incorrect in this instance - the applicant should instead apply under Category B where additional employer entries are already permitted in the form itself). Otherwise yes, answers can be expanded if necessary in attached letters.


----------



## Nico&Linzy (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey guys. Sorry for bringing back such an old post. But could anyone explain a bit further how would the process be in case the financial requirement is met with 2 jobs? Does this mean the sponsor spouse would have to wait 12 months instead of 6 before being able to apply?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Nico&Linzy said:


> Hey guys. Sorry for bringing back such an old post. But could anyone explain a bit further how would the process be in case the financial requirement is met with 2 jobs? Does this mean the sponsor spouse would have to wait 12 months instead of 6 before being able to apply?


Yes, if you have to rely on the income from two (or more) jobs to meet the financial requirement. So you will be applying under Category B. The only circumstances where you can do in six months are if only the salary from one job is sufficient (min £1550 a month), your applicant's income with one employer counts as well (because they are already in UK with a leave that allows them to work), or income from one job plus other non-employment income or savings meets the target.


----------



## Nico&Linzy (Nov 14, 2012)

Wow. I did not know that. Thank you. 

And on another note. How would it work with sponsors working jobs where the monthly income depends on how many shifts a month they work. They basically need to make sure that at the end of each moth they're getting at least £1550? 

Or for example someone making £2000 one month, and £1300 the next. Would that be valid?


----------



## laurastew (Oct 15, 2012)

Nico&Linzy said:


> Or for example someone making £2000 one month, and £1300 the next. Would that be valid?


They take the lowest amount and multiply it by 12 to get your annual salary. So you have to make sure not to dip below the threshold.


----------



## Nico&Linzy (Nov 14, 2012)

Ok then. Again thanks for the help guys


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Nico&Linzy said:


> Wow. I did not know that. Thank you.
> 
> And on another note. How would it work with sponsors working jobs where the monthly income depends on how many shifts a month they work. They basically need to make sure that at the end of each moth they're getting at least £1550?
> 
> Or for example someone making £2000 one month, and £1300 the next. Would that be valid?


When your income varies in this way (ie not all months meet the minimum £1,550 a month, apply instead under Category B. This is calculated differently, by looking at what you earned in the year in total (ie it doesn't matter if one month is £1,300 and another £2,200, provided that, overall, you earned £18,600 gross across the year. For Category B you need 12 months of evidence (pay slips, bank accounts etc).


----------



## Nico&Linzy (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh ok. I think I understand it better now. Thank you!


----------



## lidi (Nov 16, 2012)

hi,in fact this is the only way for those who have 2 jobs or more.is to fill category B. i will the application soon and i don't know wot to answer those questions. 3.17 on what date did ur sponsor finish his employment ? knowing that he is still working in this job.3.20what was your sponsor’s total income(before tax)from salaried employment in 12 months prior to the application ? how can we calculate this total income is it by combining 12 months of his full time job or by combining 6 months from FULL time job and 6 months from PART time job?thanks in dvance.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

lidi said:


> hi,in fact this is the only way for those who have 2 jobs or more.is to fill category B. i will the application soon and i don't know wot to answer those questions. 3.17 on what date did ur sponsor finish his employment ? knowing that he is still working in this job.3.20what was your sponsor’s total income(before tax)from salaried employment in 12 months prior to the application ? how can we calculate this total income is it by combining 12 months of his full time job or by combining 6 months from FULL time job and 6 months from PART time job?thanks in dvance.


You can't enter a date for your sponsor finishing his employment. I would leave that blank if the form allows it and instead explain separately in a letter that you're applying under Category B because your husband is working in two jobs simultaneously, and so has finished neither. For his total income, add up the gross amounts from all the payslips he received within the 12-month period you're using, so that will be all 12 of his main job's pay-slips, plus the 6 months of his new job.


----------



## lidi (Nov 16, 2012)

thanks again farapart for ur reply it's kind of u.i hope this will help really.and i hope anyone who applied with 2 jobs and succeed post a thread and share his or her experience with us.this is wot i will do.either i get my application refused or granted i will post a thread to tell you and so that others learn from our mistake or hopefully from our good experience!!!!


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, I hope so too! The very best of luck to you both!


----------



## lidi (Nov 16, 2012)

hi.i explained wot u advised me to my husband he said if he provides 12 months from his main job the gross income won't reach 18.600 cos last year he didn't work much an took much holidays.he insists to provide only last 6 months from his full time job and 6 months from his part time one he says like this he gets 20.000 pound.can't convince him really.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

lidi said:


> hi.i explained wot u advised me to my husband he said if he provides 12 months from his main job the gross income won't reach 18.600 cos last year he didn't work much an took much holidays.he insists to provide only last 6 months from his full time job and 6 months from his part time one he says like this he gets 20.000 pound.can't convince him really.


This doesn't make sense though. Your husband must be calculating his pay wrongly if he's suggesting that 12 months pay from both jobs comes to a lower total than 6 months pay from both jobs. I've set out examples below. Scenario 1 is just the last 6 months for both jobs. Scenario 2 is 12 months for his main job, and 6 months for his part-time job. I used January - December and July to December for the periods just to simplify the examples...

Scenario 1: Main Job (*Jul to Dec*) + P/T Job (Jul to Dec) = £20,000 

Scenario 2: Main Job (*Jan to Dec*) + P/T Job (Jul to Dec) = £20,000+

*Scenario 2 cannot be less than Scenario 1.* Even if he did NO work in January to June, the total in Scenario 2 will still be at LEAST £20,000 (it covers the same period as Scenario 1 together with an additional 6 months January to June). 


Your husband must supply finance evidence spanning *12 months *for Category B - this is a stated requirement. If he doesn't, your application will be rejected, your money wasted and you'll have a refusal in your visa history to declare next time (which will further complicate your next application). It might also help if he can explain (in a letter) why he took a lot of time off work because UKBA will want assurance that he will be able to provide for you in the future (not just the past), and so he needs to satisfy UKBA that he is able to continue earning £18,600 or more each year. 

Good luck. It sounds to me like he's not calculating his earnings correctly. He needs to calculate the total that he received in the 12 months overall from both jobs (ie he doesn't need to calculate a per-month figure because that is immaterial under Category B).


----------



## lidi (Nov 16, 2012)

thanks for ur quick reply farapart.so pay slips of his main job from last january to june won't make a problem even if he worked less in that period.that sounds good.coz he thinks that only from june to december pay slips from both jobs that will make him meet the financial requirement as he worked with less holidays during this period.regards


----------

